# Sno-Way meet and greet at SIMA show



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

We at Sno-Way would like to invite you to a meet and greet party at the SIMA show in Buffalo, NY this year.

We will be holding a get together at the Pearl Street Brew and Grill on Thursday June 19th from 6:00 PM to 9:00 PM.

If you are planning on attending the show and would like to attend our get together please send me a PM or contact me directly at to[email protected]. We will be providing hors d'oeuvres and beer, wine, and soda for all that want to join us.

I ask that you please respond to me by May 30th if you are planning on attending.

I look forward to meeting you all. :waving:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I'm in!


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

To the top


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Where are all the OH guys that said they were coming to the show? I put a thread here cause I knew you would all see it that way lol


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

We saw it Tom. Me and Ron will be there in June. :waving:


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

f250man;549336 said:


> We saw it Tom. Me and Ron will be there in June. :waving:


I'll put you down Steve. Bring the rest of the boys with you as well. Look forward to meeting you all.................................even Clap  J/K Ron


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

bump to the top


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Tom, Ron said he is still waiting on ticket.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

f250man;549503 said:


> Tom, Ron said he is still waiting on ticket.


I should be receiving passes for the show next week and will let you guys know when I have them.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Thats cool Tom.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping for wings and beer..


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;550571 said:


> Bumping for wings and beer..


Buffalo Wings?????????


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

basher;550641 said:


> Buffalo Wings?????????


Only if you like eating Buffaloes!

I prefer chicken wings myself.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Im in on it!!

Tom, I hear you got a rooms?? How much let me know! Also when you flying down to see steve & I


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

im free so count me in


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kash, 

Want a car pool with Steve & I ???


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

what about kevin i feel left out.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kevin u want a go?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;550688 said:


> Kevin u want a go?


i havent decided but it would be nice to be invited. actually i think i am dog watching that week cause my family is going on vacation


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well see !!!


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;550692 said:


> Well see !!!


i will and ron you forget i am not rich like you guys


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

KGRlandscapeing;550689 said:


> i havent decided but it would be nice to be invited. actually i think i am dog watching that week cause my family is going on vacation


Bring the dog with ya and drop off at Grandview's place. 

I'm sure his wife wouldn't mind. 

Hope to see you at the show. :waving:


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

Clapper&Company;550686 said:


> Kash,
> 
> Want a car pool with Steve & I ???


sure im in ill drive 2 if ya like


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

KAsh were get with you, 

It dont matter, I cant see why we all wouldnt drive together... you know


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;550803 said:


> KAsh were get with you,
> 
> It dont matter, I cant see why we all wouldnt drive together... you know


ron its cause u smell thats y. jk


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Kevin I do not smell 

Tom dose


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;550821 said:


> Kevin I do not smell
> 
> Tom dose


well thats why hes not invited i thought it was because of his wife


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

LOL I think im going to stop there lol


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

Clapper&Company;550825 said:


> LOL I think im going to stop there lol


haha shes on here now will get in trouble


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Bumping to the top


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

We have posted an information link on our website about the Party we are holding at the SIMA show.

You can register to attend the party there and also request free show passes as well.

To those that are already coming, I look forward to meeting you. Anyone else that is still interested in attending you can register here and I look forward to meeting with you as well.

No responses from any of the mods as of yet. You guys are welcome also if you are attending the show.

Here is the link............http://sima.snoway.com/


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No responses from any of the mods as of yet. You guys are welcome also if you are attending the show.



If Mike shows up how will we recognize him or her?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

Hey grandview, thanks for the concern, and I am definitely a "he" ...

anyway, I will not be at the SIMA show, but if I were going to be I don't know how you would recognize me...maybe I would have to show up like this


----------



## nbenallo33 (Oct 23, 2007)

or he might be the one doing this


----------

